# The Sensible Option...



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

I presume if I already have 1 child.. The sensible option is to put 1 back in?? 

Its going round & round in my head... 1.. Or 2... 1.. Or 2  

Anyone like this? 

I've got 4x 5day blastocyst & my son has hearing loss so classed as disabled. Twins would be a lot of extra work.. I'm confused! Can you tell


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Boo,

I understand completely where you are coming from.

When I got pregnant with my DS I had 2 embryo's put back.  Despite the risks we secretly wanted twins, as we only ever wanted 2 children.  When I had my FET and had 2 embryo's put back, me and my DH were terrified of it being twins.  We wanted to increase our chances again of it working, but they were a low grade so the clinic wanted to put 2 back and I am 38 yrs old.  Thankfully I got pregnant with a singleton, but sadly miscarried.  We were convinced it was twins, as I was getting 3 + weeks pregnant on a CB digital and I must admit DH was having sleepless nights.

We are doing a final ICSI next month and before I make a decision on how many to go back, I will wait and see what the grades are first.

I haven't really helped have I  .  As you can see I am just as confused as you are! 

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Stacey
X


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Go with your heart - we had 3 put back, we were told less than 5% chance of twins but we got lucky - yes there has been more planning and yes financially the impact is significant and means that we have had to make different plans regarding me returning to work etc but we just feel so lucky - like it was meant to be I suppose.

You have to consider that even if you only put one back you have a higher chance of ID twins than you do without treatment.  The other consideration is if you have one put back and it doesn't work will you always be wondering if it would have worked if you'd had 2 put back?  Which would be your biggest regret?

I wouldn't change the decision knowing the outcome but everyone is different - I'm a great believer in the fact that you are never given more than you can cope with.

Good luck whatever you decide xxx


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Thanks for understanding my method to the madness! 

My grades are 3x A & 1x B 

I have no idea what my heart is saying anymore  

You mention about using 2 increases your chances, just wondering if you knew by how much? I guess this may depend on the clinic? 

I most definitely agree with not being given more than you can handle!! 

Even a 'simple' natural FET cycle causes such confusion!


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not sure how much your chances are increased by I know our third embryo was said not to be good enough to survive (too fragmented) but they said he might help the other two - it would appear that our little fragile certainly did his job 

Google one at a time they have stats but be warned it is very negative with regard to anything multiple! 

J


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

We made the decision on having 2x put back ...eek x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Fantastic news twins are an absolute joy and in my case so much more laid back than my singletons so twice as much love for half the work . We have no friends or family here and we're doing just fine xx

Good luck with your pregnancy xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I see from your signature it's twins..........ekkkk congratulations! 


I'm having this debate in my head. ICSI worked first time for us so naturally I want to do everything the same (we have no frosties, and had 2 put back) the thought of twins scares me to death, especially as I had quite bad pnd after ds, but if we only had one put back and it didn't work then I would be thinking what if, so that has made my decision and it will be 2. I have a feeling my clinic prefer short protocol now, where I did long so have a feeling its going to change, this also scares me to death


----------



## tryinginthestow (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi there, I'm intrigued, as I am about to start ICSI but have been told categorically that my PCT and the majority of others will now only use 1 at a time, part of the 'one at a time' initiative to reduce multiple births. Would you mind me asking how you have the option? I would love twins!


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

I think a lot depends on the clinic, likelihood of success (age, nature of the problem, previous attempts etc) legally they are allowed to put 2 back if u r under 40 or 3 if ur 40 or over. I had just turned 40 but am self funded so had a bit more say, they were going to put 2 back and said the 3rd, although viable, was not worth freezing (no point in keeping just 1) so I asked if they would put the other one back too - literally with legs akimbo! They agreed and said it might help one of the others stick, we will never know if it is actually one of my little sweeties asleep upstairs now 

Go armed with knowledge and reasoned argument and they may listen 

Good luck xx


----------



## tryinginthestow (Jul 12, 2012)

Ahhhhh lovely story, sounds like serendipity to me    Thank you


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

tryinginthestow said:


> Hi there, I'm intrigued, as I am about to start ICSI but have been told categorically that my PCT and the majority of others will now only use 1 at a time, part of the 'one at a time' initiative to reduce multiple births. Would you mind me asking how you have the option? I would love twins!


We self funded first time round as I was to young for funding, you seem to have much more of a say. I was also under 30!

When we have another go we will have to self fund again because we now have a "live birth" so again no funding but will have more say about how many to out back!


----------

